# fisher minute mount only angles right, where to start?



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

real quick, plowed about forty driveways with my fisher minute mount 1 (9 pin connector) and all was good, then on number 41, mid -driveway, I hit the joystick to raise the plow, and it angled right instead, tried left, didn't move.

The motor runs when I push the joystick left, right, raise, but plow doesn't move.

I'm looking at the fisher mechanics guide online, but wondering, before I start going step by step through the diagnostic table, if this sounds like a common problem with an obvious fix to any of the experts out there?

also, that morning when I got in the truck I did smell a little burning plastic smell in the cab, but thought it was the truck heater because I had the defroster going full blast while it was warming up. In retrospect, maybe it was a wire for the plow controller?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

What valves are not energized when the plow only angles right? It should say in the hyd section of the guide. I bet your not getting power to any valves and the defalt function where no valves are energized is to angle right.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Take apart the electromagnetic valves on the back of the hydraulic pak, clean them, and make sure each of the magnets works correctly. Try it. If it still does the same thing test the wiring at each magnet as you hit the corresponding plow function. If you're not getting power where it belongs make sure you have a good connection at your control harness plug at the grill. If you get to that step you may want to disconnect the power wire going to your pump motor so it doesn't constantly run while you're just trying to check the signal wires to the valves.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks for the help. definitely saved me some time, you were both on the right track. 

turned out to be a corroded wire (blue) to the coil of the four-way cartridge valve (S3- the bottom one), so it wasn't getting power and the plow would only go right. 

I replaced the wire and all is good for now.


----------

